# Freeview HD



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

I am wanting to get freeview hd but I am not entirely sure on what I should be buying. My tv has built in freeview (not hd). I also have an xbox one..which has that oneguide thing. 

I would like to pause and record live tv and I would like it to be freeview hd. What should I get? I'd like to spend a maximum of £20 really as it is only for a bedroom tv.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not in the UK, and unless I'm mistaken, "freeview" is UK SAT TV service.

As with any TV service, you will need a tuner. As you want HD service, you will need an HD tuner. As you want to pause/record, you will need a DVR model. So essentially, you need a Freeview HD DVR. And your budget is likely at least 10x too low.

You can start here: Freeview | Home

They list information on the service and hardware.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

hi DTonesXD :wave:

Your Freeview should include up to 12 HD-channels (depending on location/reception), they're up in the 100+ channels.

If you're wanting to get them on an upstairs TV, you can get a 'set-top' box fairly cheap but don't bother getting a cheap model, they break-down after a month or 2. 

If you can get the finances for it, it could be worth getting a 'Freeview+' box, that has a built-in hard-drive to record 1-2 channel(s) whist watching something else, they start from approx £100 though you might get cheaper by shopping around.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

hey!
thanks for the information

while pausing and recording would be nice it isn't a big deal. Would this give me freeview hd even if my tv only has standard freeview built in? http://www.amazon.co.uk/August-DTA2...450005718&sr=8-1&keywords=freeview+hd+antenna


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> "freeview" is UK SAT TV service.


 freeview is not just satellite its also via aerials

you will need to have a HD tuner in the TV 

I dont think you will get anything for £20 that will pause and record live TV


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Humax make a good product but they are not cheap.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The ordinary Freeview box can receive the HD-channels but not all boxes have a HD output. You'll also need to check that the TV is HD-capable too, otherwise you won't see any difference between the HD and ordinary channels.

Yep Humax does make nice gear, I've had the Humax 'HDR-FOX T2' with a 500Gb HDD for approx 3~4 years and never a fault with it. It also has an internet-portal but I don't use it, the TV is already smart....


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

my tv is hd ready...i think i should be fine with the aerial and xbox tv tuner


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The main thing is to avoid the cheap set-top boxes i.e. Argos, ASDA etc. I've had about half-a-dozen and they've all died within months (fortunately all withing the guarantee period :lol, the most frustrating problem being the audio losing sync with the video by up to 4-6 seconds....

Other than that, check the specs to ensure the freeview-box has HD outputs that can connect to your TV (you might need to get a different cable to the one that often comes in the box), then you should be good to go :wink:


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

okay, sure. Thanks haha


----------

